# Tubing



## Semi-Solid Snake (Aug 22, 2010)

I was told I could use Thera Tube silver. I just want to know what sort of stores sell theratubes.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Semi-Solid Snake said:


> I was told I could use Thera Tube silver. I just want to know what sort of stores sell theratubes.


I have never seen them in stores. However you can get knock offs at target and walmart.


----------



## bbshooter (Jun 3, 2010)

ebay?

http://cgi.ebay.com/1-Silver-Thera-Band-Theraband-Tube-5-Feet-Brand-New-/170453425868?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27afd0decc

$8.95 plus $1 shipping. 9 available.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

i have alot of thera tube silver. i got it off ebay and it is very stretchy


----------



## Semi-Solid Snake (Aug 22, 2010)

Thank you. But I am 16, and we teens get monitored closely by our parents. Also, we have had a lot of scams on the internet, so my parents don't really approve of internet shopping. I've heard orthopedic stores sell this stuff. Is it true? Also, what other types of stores sell this?


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Wal Mart sells a perfectly good flat (Danskin) or tube Theraband substitute pretty cheap in the exercise stuff. You might find Theraband (I did) at a pharmacy or a Chiropractors' office. The Danskin stuff is very good, just make sure you do not buy a latex substitute.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

around where i live i dont know of any places. you can probably find a place somewhere near you if you search around online


----------

